# How to create a photo with multiple shots in one



## GreenAce92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for assistance in a style/form of photography. I want to call it time lapse but it's not. It's actually like a "delayed shutter speed" but I don't really know about how one would go about doing this. 

I have a Z1285 Kodak Easyshare camera (pawn shop) and the way I figured I could do this was to actually do movie stills, this does a 1280x760 HD video so I figured I could pause the action I'm trying to record and export each shot out, and then somehow combine them into one? 

What I'm trying to accomplish is what is commonly shown on a lot of skateboarding magazines... or like the sprint commercials except all I want is a photo 

I'm learning parkour/free running and I wanted to create photos of a "slow motion still collage" of certain moves like aerials, front flips etc... 

can anyone help? 

Perhaps the video is not the way to go but I don't know how I would do the shutter speed delay 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jul 25, 2010)

I think what you're referring to is called Stop motion photography. It's a series of still photographs that are put together like a movie.

The camera that you mentioned would be extremely difficult to work with. Ideally you would want a dSLR with a tripod and someone to hold the shutter. This would allow you to get the effect that you want.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_HXUhShhmY"]Stop Motion video[/ame]


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 25, 2010)

nah it isn't that he means.

I know what he means, I was doing it when my mates and I were doing Parkour.

How to do it:

- set camera to JPEG (raw doesn't let you buffer as many shots, 2 -3 at most before lag occurs.)
- set to continuous shooting
- set to AI Servo (if you have it.)
- frame the shot to contain the area you want.
- Shoot as they do the action
- you will end up with about 5 - 8 images 
- use photoshop to stich it all together
- you could lower the opacity of certain layers to add a "trail" effect.

I dont know is the kodak easyshare can do it...
I think you would need a DSLR


----------



## GreenAce92 (Jul 25, 2010)

yes, UUilliam has it right

So... since I don't have a DSLR, if I did the film and took out individual snap shots, how do you go about stitching? I don't have adobe photoshop but I do have some photo editing software that came with my Magix Movie Editor 14+ software. 

Like what I'm trying to do  is, say I'm doing a front flip, the photo would contain 4 shots of the person doing it, starting with a leap, quarter in the air, middle at 90 degrees then 3/4 and then land. Maybe that's 5 with the takeoff included haha. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 25, 2010)

set the base one down, then overlay each image at say 50% opacity or whatever looks good.  IT will probably be tough without photoshop or some other reasonably good editing software.


----------

